# Tissot Question



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi

I hope this is the right place to be asking a question regarding tissot but if not please excuse my novice mistake.

The question I would like to ask is. Are tissot watches any good ??

The reason im asking is because on my search for a nice watch I came across a tissot prc200 at about the Â£100 mark and thought that it was a very nice looking watch indeed but I am very unfamiliar with them and would like to know what people thoughts on them are

I know it no Rolex or Tag for that matter but are they good time peices or just very basic

Cheers in advance for any replies

Joe


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Joe

I had a PRC200 & it's a fine watch for that price. Personally, I'd perfer a Seiko Black Monster (automatic) for around the same price.

As you say it's no Rolex or TAG - hence you being able to pick one up for circa Â£100 - it's certainly not a head turner.

I found mine a bit too bling, but that's just me.

Good look with the search.

Dec


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Dec

I will take a look into the seiko to see what you mean.

I keep looking at all the big brands to be honest but the prices ate just way out of what a daily watch should be for me

Hense looking at the lower end that still pack a punch but are justifiable at the samr time

Cheers again


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope Zenomega doesn't mind me posting his link, this is a personal favourite of mine for around the Â£100 mark. His one is on a rubber, which I prefer, but alternatively they look very smart on the original stainless steel bracelet.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=72568


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

Tissot watches are excellent for the money. I am not sure you will find an automatic for 100 pounds possibly a quartz (Hint hint I am selling one!) The autos go for around 250 starting price I have found the build and overall quality of Tissot very very good. As the OP said Seiko have autos for 150 plus they also have a few autos for around 70 pounds I used to have a military Seiko that was a brilliant watch no complaints at all. I have also had a Citizen eco drive again they go from 70 pounds to 2-300 and represent very good value for money.

IMO if you are starting out you cant go wrong with Tissot, Seiko and Citizen. Good quality, good value for money.


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Some sound advice peeps and thanks.

I am trawling through pages of info and tons of auctions on the bay and it just keeps getting harder and cloudier as i keep seeing something else i like and the price soon escalates to money i didnt want to spend 

i will keep a good eye out and relax my mind on it for now and start fresh

cheers to all :thumbup:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Mr Whimpy said:


> Some sound advice peeps and thanks.
> 
> I keep seeing something else i like and the price soon escalates to money i didnt want to spend


Welcome to the wonderful world of watch collecting..... but seriously it's very, very, very, very easy to over-spend. We've all done it......


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Watch out for fake Tissots on the auction sites.

Mike


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Really hopeing I don't get stitched on a fake as that would be such a shame

But hopefully I can get my post count up and be lucky enough to purchase a watch from one f you fine Gentlemen/Gentlewomen 

Fingers crossed

Cheers

Joe


----------

